# Cambio de transistor horizontal con diodo Damper por otro que no lo tenga



## alexander1984 (May 22, 2017)

Buenas a todos los foreros, mi pregunta es la siguiente, se puede sustituir un transistor de salida horizontal que tenga interno diodo damper por otro que no lo tenga y viceversa? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

Transistor sin damper se puede reemplazar por otro con damper

Transistor con damper se reemplaza por uno sin damper , mas un damper exterior


----------



## alexander1984 (May 22, 2017)

Saludos DOSMETROS, como es que se convierte un transistor sin damper a uno con damper, que tipo de diodo es el que se puede utilizar y como quedaría la fabricación. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

Iría conectado exactamente cómo indica el datasheet :














https://es.scribd.com/doc/57118298/Diferencia-Entre-Un-Transistor-Horizontal-Con-DAMPER-Y-SIN-DAMPER


----------



## alexander1984 (May 22, 2017)

DOSMETROS, me queda claro el valor de la resistencia B-E con su valor de 50 ohms, busqué el tipo de diodo que aparece en el datasheet y no aparece nada, le puedo poner por ejemplo el 1N4007 ó el 1N 4148?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

No , debe ser un díodo rápido para alta corriente de pico y alta tensión 

BY228


----------



## alexander1984 (May 22, 2017)

Disculpa DOSMETROS, pero sabes que acá es extremadamente dificil encontrar o comprar componentes porque no hay donde hacerlo, lo que está en mis manos es encontrar uno similar en alguna placa de TV u otra, si me pudieras decier donde es que aparecen normalmente esos diodos me sería muy útil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

Por eso , u otro damper , o un díodo rápido-fast de al menos 1000 V 3 A

UF5408

Fijate entre los Fast Recovery o Ultra-Fast Recovery 

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...es.pdf&usg=AFQjCNHR7NlTcxTy261H7rLBWVKmp-DoKQ


----------



## alexander1984 (May 22, 2017)

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2017)

El diodo deberia tener al mismo la misma tensión del transistor ya que los picos suelen segun esquemas superar los 1000V y hay que tener algo de margen por cualquier cosa.
Habría que fijarse en algún otro TR que tenga las mismas carácteristicas por ejemplo en la familia philips o si no ver que TR con damper se consigue

También es posible poner dos en serie ecualizandolos con sendos capacitores


----------

